# What mixed breed is this pup?



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

My pup when she was about 4 weeks old, any clue what mixed breed she is?


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

When they're really young like that it's REALLY hard to tell what mix they are. They could be anything, when she gets older it will be easier to tell what mix she is.


----------



## Terriermon (Mar 19, 2016)

yeah very young to tell but looks like some shitzhu or lahsa-apso (sp?), that big head and stubby little legs and curly tails point to something along those lines.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

A recent picture of her now, around 11 weeks old.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

How much does she weigh currently? You can't really make a guess without knowing age/weight


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

She is now about 14 pounds and is 11 weeks old, she tends to be a little bit on the bony side so I am giving her more food. I never had the chance to see what her parents looked like as I adopted her from a rescue centre. I think she might be a herding breed of some sort as she loves chasing my feet around but then again, don't all pups!


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Still hard to make a guess at that age, but it definitely rules out small breed dogs like the first photo led everyone to believe, lol. Although I suppose she could have a small breed in there somewhere. At that age/weight, she'll probably be a medium-small side of large dog. She's very cute. As a wild guess, I'd say a GSD x Lab x Golden


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

She is definitely no shitzhu lol! One of her ears are starting to stand up so will take more pics soon. The best part is not knowing exactly what she will look like when she's older. She has more than doubled up in size since a month ago and seems to grow faster than any other dog I've had before but in the past they were all purebreds.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Here is another recent picture of Smokey.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

What a cutie. Looking forward to seeing her grow. Wild cards are always fun to see as they grow into their adult forms  From that pic I almost think maybe some husky in there somewhere...but who knows! Could be any number of breeds in there. I think wisdom panel does a black friday sale, might be something fun to do, though they are far from 100% accurate.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

LOL, I saw the word "wild" and that's exactly what my world has turned into these days, I have a terrorist in the house!! I managed to potty train her in 2 days and since she has free run in the apartment but she loves to nip/bite me and my BF! Will post more pics later when she's bigger  What is "wisdom panel" BTW?


----------



## DogSupport (Mar 21, 2016)

Waiting... she will be 6 months age. So you can make a guess - what her breed.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

yeah I am waiting too!!! But most people I know says she definitely has GS in her. Will post more pics in a month or two as she's only 3 months old next week.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Wisdom panel is one of the popular dog DNA tests. They send you a kit and you take a swab of the dog's saliva, send it back, and they give you a report about what breeds they found in her from the DNA. I had them done on 2 of my mutts and the results were believable


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Sydneynicole! I shall give that a try but it's still fun to see what she will look like when she's around 6 months old


----------



## tjrad (Apr 4, 2016)

I agree for a truly accurate assessment a DNA test is best. It's very hard to tell. I have a dog that's 50% golden retriever 25% Irish Setter and 25% Hound. She looks like a hound.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

DNA tests are frequently wildly inaccurate. There are members here who submitted tests for registered purebred dogs, only to have them come back as mixed breeds, and I once met an obvious husky/corgi or daschund cross at the dog park, who's owner SWORE was half Pug, because "the DNA test said so", LOL. Dog looked just like this:


----------



## Terriermon (Mar 19, 2016)

I see from the other pics I was way off! I could see chow being in the mix maybe.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Kuma'sMom said:


> DNA tests are frequently wildly inaccurate. There are members here who submitted tests for registered purebred dogs, only to have them come back as mixed breeds, and I once met an obvious husky/corgi or daschund cross at the dog park, who's owner SWORE was half Pug, because "the DNA test said so", LOL. Dog looked just like this:


Guess no point doing any DNA testing then. And I don't believe that dog owner believed the test results, no resemblance of any pug there lol


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Terriermon said:


> I see from the other pics I was way off! I could see chow being in the mix maybe.


That is also a possibility as she has many black patches on her tongue but I think many other breeds have black tongues too.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow - the 4-week-old pic and the latest pic look like completely different dogs! If the puppy in the back-ground of your first pic is a litter mate, that one looks like a Shar Pei mix to me....which might explain the black patches on your pups tongue? She's a cutie pie, that's for sure!

I got lucky with the DNA test I had done for Bella - turned out to be just what the shelter said she was (with a little Weimaraner thrown in for good measure  )


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Desiree S said:


> Guess no point doing any DNA testing then. And I don't believe that dog owner believed the test results, no resemblance of any pug there lol


Oh he was convinced, lol. He was an older gentleman, and when he saw Kuma, he rushed over to show me his "Pug mix". Was so disappointed when I gently broke it to him that his dog wasn't a Pug mix at all, lol.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

BellaPup said:


> Wow - the 4-week-old pic and the latest pic look like completely different dogs! If the puppy in the back-ground of your first pic is a litter mate, that one looks like a Shar Pei mix to me....which might explain the black patches on your pups tongue? She's a cutie pie, that's for sure!
> 
> I got lucky with the DNA test I had done for Bella - turned out to be just what the shelter said she was (with a little Weimaraner thrown in for good measure  )


Yes, the other pup in the background is her brother - he has a much lighter tan colour coat.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Oh he was convinced, lol. He was an older gentleman, and when he saw Kuma, he rushed over to show me his "Pug mix". Was so disappointed when I gently broke it to him that his dog wasn't a Pug mix at all, lol.


LOL, his "pug" is cute nevertheless.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Here are some updated pics. She is almost four months old now


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Here is she at five months old! Her fur is much longer now but she is starting to shed a bit too.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Last week:


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Going with 3/4 cuteness x 1/4 mischief.

No clue, but then many times it is near impossible to tell with mixes, according to what takes after which parent, what is a mix of both, and what does not present itself in the traits that a purebred might.


----------



## Joao M (May 30, 2016)

MastiffGuy said:


> Going with 3/4 cuteness x 1/4 mischief.
> 
> No clue, but then many times it is near impossible to tell with mixes, according to what takes after which parent, what is a mix of both, and what does not present itself in the traits that a purebred might.


I agree. I understand everybody wants to know what breeds might be in their dog but... most of the time it is nearly impossible. It is just a guess.


----------



## glendadogs (Apr 10, 2016)

She grows very fast.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

OK here she is all grown up now, almost one year old but shedding like hell!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

She looks like she has German Shepherd in her and they shed a lot.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Cute! Thanks for updating the thread. It's really cool to see pups grown up. The wrinkles on her face are throwing me off on breed guesses. But she's adorable!


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

Canyx said:


> Cute! Thanks for updating the thread. It's really cool to see pups grown up. The wrinkles on her face are throwing me off on breed guesses. But she's adorable!


 Not sure if she is cute, she was a shark when younger!! All dogs are gorgeous regardless of their breed. She's my tiny GS mix (only 40 lbs) and hopefully doesn't grow bigger as she is extremely strong for this old lady lol!


----------

